# BSA Sweet Series



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Are these good scopes? I was thinking about getting one when I get my .223. Can you really sight it in at 100 yds. and turn the dial and then be on at 300 yds.? I also have another question about sunshades. Does the brand of shade have to be the same brand as the scope? Or does the size have to be the same?
:sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

You can dial dope with any optic.

What do you need a sunshade for?


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

If your not going to post anything useful then don't post at all. I want replys that are going to be helpful from people that have had experience with this type of scope.
:sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Excuse me????? :lol:

What do you need a sunshade for? Simple question.

And you CAN dial dope with any optic. Its not inherent to the one you are talking about.

Do you have some sort of problem I should know about? :lol: :lol:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

I would spend my money on something else here is how I feel about BSA :eyeroll: :roll: :eyeroll:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> You can dial dope with any optic.
> 
> What do you need a sunshade for?


Lots of reason for a sunshade Jiffy. I use it at the range because how someone decided to build the range, must have done so on a cloudy day. Also whether at the range or shooting coyotes across a field, especially on a hot day when my barrel heats up the heat waves move around my shade and make it easier to focus on my target. I also have had to put one on shooting long distances because of the angel of the sun light bouncing off objects around me. These are just some of the reasons I do and all so it keeps the dirt that gets blown up off the ground when hunting in a field for coyotes from settling on my objective glass. :sniper: :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

If you're shooting so fast you are getting mirage off your gun barrel, you are shooting too fast! :lol:

Just for the record I know what a sunshade is used for. I have found them useless in field applications. Maybe you can justify their use off the bench but in the field I find them rather useless. IMO

Most people put them on because they look kool. Just like the majority of the people that have mil-dot reticles. :roll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I've never owned any of the Sweet series but did buy a BSA Contender 6x24 once on advice from my son-in-law. He now has two of them as I gave him mine. Optics quality on that particular scope was the worst I've ever seen. Even the Simmons scopes are superior to the BSA in my opinion. On the other hand I've heard other people that swear by them so to each their own. Personally I just use plain old Kentucky windage and elevation for anything out to 400 yards which is what I limit my shots to anyway.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Does anybody know of any good scopes that are realtivly inxpensive($100-$250) but are good quality? Again I wanna put it on a 223 when I get one. Something around 40mm objective(I dont think I wanna go any lower).
:sniper:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Jiffy said:


> If you're shooting so fast you are getting mirage off your gun barrel, you are shooting too fast! :lol:


Jiffy, Jiffy, Jiffy, when lying in a field calling coyotes and the sun is beating down, it has nothing to do with firing fast. The sun on the barrel makes is own mirage. Because you think people think it is cool does not mean that it is not good for certain field applications. :eyeroll:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> Does anybody know of any good scopes that are realtivly inxpensive($100-$250) but are good quality? Again I wanna put it on a 223 when I get one. Something around 40mm objective(I dont think I wanna go any lower).
> :sniper:


Look at Nikon and all the major scope companies make good scopes in the area cost you are speaking about. :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

beartooth, beartooth, beartooth, when I'm hunting yotes its usually 20 below. I have never had that problem. EVER!!

I do however have some experience with long range shooting in hot climates and I'm telling you a sunshade is NOT needed. IMO

Guys, listen up!! WITH OPTICS YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR!!!! End of story! You go cheap and you will end up with a POS that you WILL soon want to throw in the trash. Save your money and buy one scope. Trust me on this one.

CoyoteBlitz,

Go with a Nikon Buckmaster if you are only willing to pay that much. However, I suggest saving for a while and getting something else.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I got a while to save, but I have to save for a rifle too. I probably get one late this winter or next spring. 
:sniper:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Don't believe Jiffy, you don't have to spend mega bucks to get a good scope that will shoot and hold up. Jiffy, show us some of your targets you have shot with expensive scopes and then I will follow with targets shot using under 300.00 scopes. Lets have some fun. :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hell, anyone can show groups and say it was X yards away with X scope. What the hell will that prove? Jack squat! I have about a million groups that I have saved throughout the years. Big freaking deal!

However, I can tell you from experience that generally the more you spend on a scope, the better quality it is. What are you going to use it for? Are you going to "use" it or baby it? You can't freaking tell me that your Nikon Buckmaster is a better scope than my Nightforce NXS! If that would be true I do believe a few of my friends in the sandbox would have them on their rifles. Guess what? They don't. And why would this be beartooth?

Can you get a scope that is "good enough" for less? Probably. However, I'm not much of a "good enough" guy. If you are that is fine. Maybe someday you will learn your lesson the hard way. I won't make that mistake again. If you can afford it buy good optics. Period!

I actually find it quite funny that the NXS and Buckmaster are even mentioned in the same sentence. :lol: Go over to "the hide" and talk that crap! They will laugh you off the forum! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Now did I say the Buckmasters were better than the Nightforce, of course I did not say that or even imply that. But I can shoot, hunt and be just as successful or more so than you can using the Buckmaster, and I never baby my stuff I hunt by back packing in and we stay in the wilderness every year. Optics or over priced, you don't have to spend a lot of money on optics to get the job done but I have and they did not shoot any better than the mid range scopes I bought. In fact my .006" group from my 7mmSTW was with a 269.00 scope. I still would like to see some groups with those expensive optics, say the nightforce and I will take your word on how far it was and since you questioned mine I will have the range master sign off on those he wittnessed. You left out one component and that is the shooter. Looking forward to some pictures. Oh, what will it prove? My point, that's what it will prove!! If your group pictures or out standing and I assume from the way you talk they are and I know mine will be out standing groups, and since yours would have been shot from that famous Nightforce scope and my from the cheap versions we can all see that you don't need to spend a lot to get the job done especially whent it comes to hunting. If your groups or poor it still proves my point . How about some pictures. :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: Oh beartooth, you are right and I am wrong. I will give, you win. Enjoy your Buckmaster. I also have one that will be replaced as soon as I deem it possible.

For hunting, they work just fine I guess. All I am trying to covey is that you should buy as much glass as you can afford. If you don't agree I guess that is fine. You can take it for what it is worth.

As far as the "shooter" part of the equation goes........I don't know but the Corps. let me play with the M40A1 for a while. Of course I paid them off to let me do this. :wink:

BTW, are you related to Maxpower/Invector in anyway? Maybe his dad or something? Just wondering? 

Again, why aren't the 8541's using Buckmasters? This just doesn't make sense to me. :lol:


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Your points are good ones. yes I think good glass is important and if you can and want to you ought to get the better glass because just at dusk and dawn the better glass will be able to be used longer. In fact I would really like to have a new Monarch, and also a new Ziess and even yes a nightforce. But I have to many rifles right now that I have scoped and until I catch up I can't buy any real top end glass. I own some but they are already on rifles I need to leave them on. As always it is fun writing you and engaging in conversation that is passionate. I am not related to the two you mentioned. later man. 8) :sniper:


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

beartooth said:


> You left out one component and that is the shooter. Looking forward to some pictures. How about some pictures. :sniper: :sniper:


 :withstupid: 
How about Barska scopes, are they good scopes?


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

CoyoteBlitz said:


> beartooth said:
> 
> 
> > You left out one component and that is the shooter. Looking forward to some pictures. How about some pictures. :sniper: :sniper:
> ...


here is what you buy Nikon, Leupold, Burris, Bushell elite, Weaver, You can find here a good price but not Baraska, BSA and the other junk that is cheap and has a cheap price. :sniper:


----------



## tgoldade (Jul 28, 2004)

Yeah stay away from barska and bsa the glass quality on these scopes is terrible. I've heard a lot of good things about sightron scopes, and they are fairly inexpensive, by that I mean a hair cheaper than say nikon, burris, etc. I have not used one myself though, have looked through a few though and they seem to have decent glass. Although to be totally honest I still dont think I would buy one.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

I found a Burris I like. 
:sniper:


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i also had a contender 6-24x40, and it sucked. you usualy cant tell the difference between good glass and junk until the lighting is all wrong, but that thing was bad any time of day. it had an a/o, and you still couldnt get a clear image at anything over about 12x.

p.s.- you can find something decent for a reasonable price, but jiffy is right, you get what you pay for. and please dont mess with bsa, barska, or ncstar, they are a waist of money imo.


----------



## TRAPPERSC (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm solid Leupold man here.

I have a BSA which came on a used Sendearo I bought. The scope is ok in good light and get bad quick at light startes to fade.

I bought a Mk2 savage 22 with a nikon on it and I do not like that scope. I looked at a sweet 22 yesterday and it looked supper cheap and was $80 plus tax. I wanted a the bullet drop compensator in a scope. Think I'll shop at midway USA to see what they offer in a Weaver. I have a good shooting buddie which swears by Leupold and Burris. He bought a Weaver and was very pleased with it on a 22 mag.

Good optics are not tested much in good daylight. Low light and the ability to maintain zero integrity is what make the extra $$$ ya spend on a Leupold worth it!!!

Richard


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

> In fact my .006" group from my 7mmSTW was with a 269.00 scope.


 beartooth How do you shoot a .006" group with a caliber that is .284".


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> beartooth How do you shoot a .006" group with a caliber that is .284"


With a .290" hole. In other words, a one hole group.


----------



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

> With a .290" hole. In other words, a one hole group.


Okay now i see wat u mean


----------



## hendrickx (Dec 12, 2006)

Barsca and BSA along with Tasco are junk you can probable throw in bushnell as well except the elite 3200 and 4200 the scope i would look at is the buckmaster there good and yet not to expensive


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

If I were slumming for a varmint scope it'd be a Weaver V-16.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

what the crap? slumming? thats a helluva scope for $300. i still kick myself in the *** for getting rid of mine. probaly gonna get a new one this winter.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

neb_bo said:


> what the crap? slumming? thats a helluva scope for $300. i still kick myself in the a$$ for getting rid of mine. probaly gonna get a new one this winter.


In my opinion Vari-X II Leupolds are ALMOST slumming.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

your just plain nuts dd: !

trust me, i like good glass as much as the next guy, but im not above taking home a fat one every once in awhile, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Bow Cefus (Jul 19, 2007)

Try the Tacso Target/Varmint. I have one in 6-24X42 and i love it. Its usually around 100 bucks


----------

